# Kauai October 5-12



## seattlekennedys (Sep 21, 2014)

We are looking for a rental at the Westin Princeville or any of the Marriotts. Prefer a 1BR but would consider a studio. 2 adults. Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2014)

Just so you know, the Max. asking price on this forum is $700 per week, and the maintenance fee for a one bedroom at the Westin Princeville is more than twice that much, so you will have more luck if you don't set your sights so high.

Also - except for a few days here and there, the resort is sold out for the rest of the year.


----------

